# ""   ,     ?
-  ,     .        - ,    ..   ,     (..   ).    -   ,    ?      ?  ?
                  ?

----------


## S

> ?

     - .    -    ,         ,   ,   ,       (     ), .

----------


## V00D00People



----------


## Tail

> ?

   () ,       . 
,      ,

----------

.   ,  .

----------


## 23q

...   .       ,       ,    .        ,      !
:     ,     .

----------


## Akvarel'

,    ,            .

----------


## Enter

> ,    ,            .

         ,       ,      ,    .    ,     , -    ,       .        ?  
    ;) 
   ()       .   ,  20-          .    !         . http://mignews.com.ua/articles/363507.html

----------

,        ...      -    ,   ...   - ,        ,   ,

----------


## -

> -

    ,    .   "".    - ""   ,  ,    ,  ,        )   ,  .   

> ,

  ,       .

----------


## Victorious

> ?

    .    - .  ,    .   .
   .

----------

-  :)
         ..

----------

, ,    !  ,        ,        .   ,       (  - ,   ,     " ").     -    - .   -  ...

----------


## laithemmer

**:    : "*Icon* -   "!  .......    ...
ϳ -   !  *Icon*,    :)   
     ,   ?

----------

()
    -    .    ,    (   "   ?" - ).  , ,  ))   ,   ,       (    )))

----------


## aneisha

> -    .    ,    (   "   ?" - ).  , ,  ))   ,   ,       (    )))

      ,  ,      ?

----------

> ,  ,      ?

      :    

> "   ?" -

   ,  )       ))

----------


## laithemmer

!!!
       !

----------

- ,   )       -        ...

----------


## laithemmer

*Icon*,    -     ⳺)))))))))))

----------

.   ,

----------


## MaxShane

)

----------

> ,     (..   ).    -   ,    ?      ?  ?

       5 .        .      .    ,

----------


## rust



----------


## Dreem

-         ,

----------

